# Three Words - "Oh Fu**ing Dear"



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

SSIAR...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/3809659.stm


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> "It's about credibility. I want my Corsa to be the best-looking in the country," he said.


It is indeed a lovely Corsa! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

only diff is that its a Corsa - each to their own - all he's doing is modding it....... now if that story was about a TT you guys would be "big Uppin'" him/her.

TV screens - big wheels - this should not be a flame.... but a comparison.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > "It's about credibility. I want my Corsa to be the best-looking in the country," he said.
> 
> 
> It is indeed a lovely Corsa! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Isn't that an oxymoron? Still he probably never gets laid, so I expect it keeps him off the streets. :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> The final 100 performance cars are being judged in award categories including best body styling, best paint job, cleanest engine bay and lowest car.


Brilliant. Because clean engine bays and inability to get over speed humps are what defines a good car.

Still, I can't fault the guy. If that's what he enjoys doing, then so beit. He's deluding himself if he thinks that it's going to be the best looking car in the country, but it beats little neds in burberry baseball caps driving at 70 mph in mk2 fiestas through council estates. Although he probably does that too.

Oh btw, you're not supposed to use bad language in the subject. I've been bollocked for that before.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> only diff is that its a Corsa - each to their own - all he's doing is modding it....... now if that story was about a TT you guys would be "big Uppin'" him/her.
> 
> TV screens - big wheels - this should not be a flame.... but a comparison.


I'm in favour of modding as a means to improve an already decent car... but spending a fortune modifying a Corsa seems like a rather daft starting point to me...

And before people start the "but he does it to be different" argument... Well, not really. Go to any suburban McDonald's carpark around 8pm of an evening, and you'll see many virtually identical cars, all of which strive to be "individual" - but if you are fitting someone else's bodykit and off-the-shelf wheels, there is a limit as to how "individual" you can get.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

It says he's got exhaust mods Tim - better check if he's got your old APR on it!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Oh btw, you're not supposed to use bad language in the subject. I've been bollocked for that before.


I'm just waiting for the knock on the door from the forum police!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

isnt it illegal for a TV in the front of a car? I m sure I read that trying to frive and watch TV is not safe!! If you oging to dan mobile phone calls then this should be included?!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonhaff said:


> isnt it illegal for a TV in the front of a car? I m sure I read that trying to frive and watch TV is not safe!! If you oging to dan mobile phone calls then this should be included?!


Not illegal, but often wired into the handbrake release or somesuch mechanism, to render it inoperable during vehicle motion...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What no spinners on it. :? shoddy modding that is


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> > Oh btw, you're not supposed to use bad language in the subject. I've been bollocked for that before.
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting for the knock on the door from the forum police!


Fucking two face bastards they are. When I did it I got my post edited. Whose cock are you sucking?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

what no gull wing doors ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

phil said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > > Oh btw, you're not supposed to use bad language in the subject. I've been bollocked for that before.
> ...


not mine :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


That's a relief then


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > > Oh btw, you're not supposed to use bad language in the subject. I've been bollocked for that before.
> ...


It is because we are foreigners. That is why? Have you ever thought why none of the moderators is not black or foreigner? That sums it up really.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> That is why? Have you ever thought why none of the moderators is not black or foreigner?


DIRY lives in Wales ?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Well, errr ummm. Oh christ, I've started to think about it.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> It is because we are foreigners. That is why? Have you ever thought why none of the moderators is not black or foreigner? That sums it up really.


Nah. Jampott's definitely selling himself for forum priviledges.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > It is because we are foreigners. That is why? Have you ever thought why none of the moderators is not black or foreigner? That sums it up really.
> ...


I knew that he would do anything for cash...so he is selling his body then ehh?

LOL...Tim the horny Betch!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > > Oh btw, you're not supposed to use bad language in the subject. I've been bollocked for that before.
> ...


  Class Phil. Class.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

phil said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > It is because we are foreigners. That is why? Have you ever thought why none of the moderators is not black or foreigner? That sums it up really.
> ...




*More commonly known as WORD WANK*


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Anyway...

Back on topic. It could be worse


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> > That is why? Have you ever thought why none of the moderators is not black or foreigner?
> 
> 
> DIRY lives in Wales ?


and back off topic, just for a mo.....

I do - but I'm a foreigner here 
(and not a mod in the flame room either - so no body sucking is happening for me  - not from anyone on the board anyway )

and as to that last pic - blehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

and i thought my wheels were big :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

found some more 

(full list at http://www.stupidnorthernmonkey.co.uk/)

























http://www.stupidnorthernmonkey.co.uk/019wow.jpg[img]
[img]http://www.stupidnorthernmonkey.co.uk/018wow.jpg









and for some SERIOUS blinging - check out here

(in perticular the seats in the Bug - nice! )


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> paint which changes colour in the sunlight.


I saw this on "Pimp my Ride" on MTV and thought some mad modder in England must have done this.

No other words needed but Oh Dear.[/quote]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

saint said:


> only diff is that its a Corsa - each to their own - all he's doing is modding it....... now if that story was about a TT you guys would be "big Uppin'" him/her.
> 
> TV screens - big wheels - this should not be a flame.... but a comparison.


Not sure I agree with that statement.

To make the analogy complete it would be equivalent of spending an extra Â£150,000 on top of the Â£30,000 purchase price of a TT.

And I'd say the same thing about someone that did that as I would about the Corsa driver. Why didn't you just buy a better car?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Kell said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > And I'd say the same thing about someone that did that as I would about the Corsa driver. Why didn't you just buy a better car?


I've asked this before to people who've modded their cars and they say it's about their car being unique, and not about how "good" it is.

Can't understand it myself as he could've bought a 2nd hand TT for the money he's spent on the car.

But then, it wouldn't be "unique" would it, and he probably wouldn't get insurance on it.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Ha ha. It's been edited.

That golf just looks stupid.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> found some more
> 
> (full list at http://www.stupidnorthernmonkey.co.uk/)
> 
> ...


DIRY - I've seen that big gold Volvo IN THE FLESH, driving around Cardiff...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > found some more
> ...


I believe that there is also a 350Z also running around there in the same colour. Job lot? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That's a standard Volvo colour, and is different to the Zed 

(c*nt)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

http://www.mynheer.co.uk/index.html

Styling for the socially challenged.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Note to self following Tim's comments on seeing Volvo round here:

Make sure I stick to using roads with speed humps


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> I believe that there is also a 350Z also running around there in the same colour. Job lot? :wink:


Ha ha :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> That's a standard Volvo colour, and is different to the Zed
> 
> (c*nt)


 :-*


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Looks like BBC Wales/Cymru are having a very quiet period and decided to get an article of the drawer marked "silly, but amusing"!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

StuarTT

We have some sort of Welsh Motor Show coming up soon - think they're trying to whip us up into a frenzy


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Whip you into a frenzy? Or just whip you?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:wink:

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Are you suggesting racism is at play? I have no idea what colour/race/creed/sex all the moderators are and why should I as it makes no difference?

Bringing race into it can only suggest a certain bias. What are you suggesting? If its what I think then you need to apologise and retract the statement immediately.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Are you suggesting racism is at play? I have no idea what colour/race/creed/sex all the moderators are and why should I as it makes no difference?
> 
> Bringing race into it can only suggest a certain bias. What are you suggesting? If its what I think then you need to apologise and retract the statement immediately.


I wondered myself if vlastan was serious about this or not. I certainly wasn't (can you tell? :lol: )

V - comment?


----------

